# My first MG on the way!



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I've always liked the Rescue Timer, and when the Lumen was released, it was added to my official future purchase list. Finally this morning, I paid for a SAR Rescue Timer Lumen on bracelet. It's pre-owned, about 5 months old. I feel I got a good deal considering I paid several hundred less than retail prices I've seen. Can't wait to finally experience this thing! It'll definitely be one of the most unique watches in my collection.


----------



## ChachatherB (5 mo ago)

Oooh.. from Teddy Baldassarre! I watch his videos all the time. Learned a lot. Cool watch too.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

ChachatherB said:


> Oooh.. from Teddy Baldassarre! I watch his videos all the time. Learned a lot. Cool watch too.


Lol I noticed that too, that's where the previous owner bought it from. Teddy actually has a good review of this particular watch:


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

A great, but often overlooked brand, IMHO.

Nice choice.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## attilab (Jan 6, 2022)

Very nice choice. There's not a lot of watch designs that are this simple yet outstanding. I love mine!


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Great choice! Let us know what you think about it when you get it.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

robi1138 said:


> Great choice! Let us know what you think about it when you get it.


Certainly, sometime mid next week hopefully!


----------



## jmt133 (Jul 25, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

Congrats. It's a great watch.


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

Teddy!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

My Rescue Timer Lumen arrived yesterday and I love it. Exceeds my expectations. Very happy with the proportions on my 7.25" wrist. It's 42mm at the base but angles up towards the top which makes it appear more like a 40-41mm to me. 
It's has a quality heft to it at 163 grams. The integrated rubber links in the bracelet likely reduce the weight slightly than if they were SS links. 
Love the black date wheel (which is on the new black dial models now also) and the cyclops on the underside of the crystal.










Bead blasted crown, which is another recent change over prior SAR models. Slightly different caseback than prior iterations I've seen.
























The SAR Rescue Timer Lumen is simply fantastic. It's been around for 20 years now, has an interesting history with the German Maritime Search and Rescue Service, and has a very distinctive look. Certainly unlike anything I own now or ever have in the past. For $1500 (pre-owned 5 months old) I can't recall a better buy on my part.


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

That is one righteous watch there! Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Looks great! Enjoy it!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

robi1138 said:


> Looks great! Enjoy it!


For the foreseeable future it seems! There's something about it that's for sure, so unique.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> For the foreseeable future it seems! There's something about it that's for sure, so unique.


Funny that you said that because although I love the watch and I love the way it looks and everything about it, it's so different that I feel that the novelty would wear off quickly for me. That's the only reason I never purchased it. And I really don't flip watches.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

robi1138 said:


> Funny that you said that because although I love the watch and I love the way it looks and everything about it, it's so different that I feel that the novelty would wear off quickly for me. That's the only reason I never purchased it. And I really don't flip watches.


What wears off for me are the dime a dozen lookalike divers that everyone has. I need something like this to break up the monotony. It's early in the honeymoon, but at the moment I'm seeing this up there with a couple other watches that I consider keepers, the Gshock square screwback and the Marathon GSAR. All tough, proven watches which can't be mistaken for anything else.


----------



## DSDickson (Sep 14, 2019)

Congrats Fergfour. Now go get it wet.

This particular SAR gets my attention considering I don't get "dive watches" per se. Then again I'm a flieger. lol
I can see purchasing this in the future as my only serious tool/dive clock.


----------



## hpichris (Nov 1, 2021)

Congratulations. I just sold mine and I already regret it.


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

After reading many posts and watching UTUBE videos I purchased the M-G SAR this morning. I thought about buying used but for the few extra bucks I went new. I may sell off some of my other watches after it arrives. Pictures will post after it arrives. 
Thanks for all of the positive reviews about the SAR.


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

It arrived Thursday!
























my two German’s


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

SAR on the job


----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> Lol I noticed that too, that's where the previous owner bought it from. Teddy actually has a good review of this particular watch:


very nice


----------



## cordi7 (Jan 27, 2019)

Paul in SC said:


> It arrived Thursday!
> 
> my two German’s


SAR is 42 mm, DS30 is 39 mm but visually the latter looks larger.
How would you compare the wearing experience?


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

The SAR has no sharp edges that meet the wrist. It wears very comfortably because of this. It stays in place too, not rolling around the top of my wrist trying to find a flat spot to settle on to. It is thicker but I do not notice a difference in my day to day activities wearing long sleeves at work. The DS does have a sharp edge all along the bottom. And the DS is flat so it is going to search and find the flat spot on my wrist to rest on, moving the watch a little this way or that find a comfort spot for me is done often. I think it is the lugs where I notice it the most on the Damasko. The SAR lugs are seamless in their security. I do not feel where the watch ends and the bracelet starts. They both hold about the same lumen at night. I can see the time on both all night long. 
I really like my Damasko. It is flat and thin for 200m of water resistance, and keeps perfect time. But the M-G SAR is easier to wear. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## cordi7 (Jan 27, 2019)

It does, thanks a lot 👍


----------



## SCP2021 (Jun 13, 2021)

Fergfour said:


> I've always liked the Rescue Timer, and when the Lumen was released, it was added to my official future purchase list. Finally this morning, I paid for a SAR Rescue Timer Lumen on bracelet. It's pre-owned, about 5 months old. I feel I got a good deal considering I paid several hundred less than retail prices I've seen. Can't wait to finally experience this thing! It'll definitely be one of the most unique watches in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 16933682


Awesome piece


----------



## abramson55 (Oct 5, 2014)

beautiful, enjoy it!


----------

